# Let's recommend some PRINT comics



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

There's plenty of threads about recommending free webcomics. Why not one for good comics in *print*? Come on everyone, let's share some titles. I know I'm always looking for new comics to read when I'm away from the computer. 

Comics that are both in print and online work too. Though let's try to make sure the comic actually does have a print edition and that it can be bought please. Thanks.


----------



## Smelge (May 20, 2010)

http://www.dreamkeeperscomic.com/


----------



## wheelieotter (May 20, 2010)

I picked up Grandville at Furry Fiesta this year (thanks to a very persuasive Corgi). Very well done, both the art and writing. It's a detective story set in an alternate timeline where Napoleon won and England has just won freedom from France. No yiff, but plenty of violence. Oh, it's kinda steampunk too. Good read.


----------



## Darc (May 20, 2010)

@Voidrunners: Oh yes, 'DreamKeepers'! I picked up volumes one and two a few years ago at AC. Nice work. Especially their backgrounds. There's such a feeling of depth to them.

@Wheelieotter: Ooo, that sounds interesting. I'll have to check it out. Thanks!

'Mice' was interesting too. It's another comic I picked up volumes one and two at AC a few years back.


----------



## Dsurion (May 20, 2010)

What about Blacksad?


----------



## HotRodLincoln (May 21, 2010)

Albedo, it is kind of the comic that got me into the whole idea of furries

though it may be easier just to find Command Review, which is really great

then there is Maus, sort of, really good if you are into WWII stories


----------



## Mangasama (May 21, 2010)

<sigh> So many that got me interested in working in anthro comics in the first place have stopped their runs. What with this recent change to online formatting (which I'm not TOO comfortable with, and it looks as if my last series will be going that way for reprinting), I'm so out of touch on what's being printed these days.

I always had a soft spot for PANDA KHAN.


----------



## Satoshi (May 21, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> then there is Maus, sort of, really good if you are into WWII stories


I remember reading some of it at a book store. :3 It was really interesting. <3


----------



## Taralack (May 21, 2010)

Usagi is really good.


----------



## selskie (Jun 1, 2010)

It's old, and it owes more to cartoons than anything, but the comic "Space Ark" is good. It didn't run for long, but it's a lot of fun. It's one of the things that got me interested in anthro art.


----------



## cpam (Aug 30, 2010)

There aren't too many furry comics being published currently, other than *Usagi Yojimbo* -- which is a definite recommendation -- but here's a few from the past year:

*Mouse Guard: Legends Of The Guards *(to be followed by another mini-series, *Mouse Guard: The Black Axe*)

*Mice Templar: Destiny *(medieval epic; rather dark)

*Blacksad *(a compilation of the first three books, translated; noirish detective stories)

*Beasts Of Burden *(about neighborhood pets that protect their owners from the supernatural; there's an upcoming cross-over with Hellboy in a couple of months.)

*Grandville *(steampunk detective badger; there's a sequel, *Grandville, Mon Amour*, in the works)

*The Muppet Show Comic *(not strictly furry per se, but it's got frogs and pigs and chickens...)

*Joe The Barbarian *(not actually furry at all, but one of the major supporting characters is a rat knight)

*The Pet Avengers *(superhero pets in the Marvel Universe)

These are what are floating around in the mainstream comics.  Anything being published out of the furry crowd are pretty much coming through online and self-publishing channels, and a little harder to track.  Few of these have any actual publication dates on them, so it's not always easy to tell when they were published -- this year, last year, etc.  But check any online comic, and odds are that they have collections that you can buy at the swipe of a debit card.


----------



## cpam (Aug 30, 2010)

HotRodLincoln said:


> then there is Maus, sort of, really good if you are into WWII stories


 
*Maus *isn't really about WWII, per se, but about surviving the Holocaust and afterwards.  It's also a true story about the artist's parents, who actually experienced the horrors of Auschwitz, depicted through the use of cartoon animals.  It also has the unique privilege of having won a Pulitzer Prize, something no other comic book, furry or otherwise, has ever done.


----------

